
Will the future be grown from mushrooms? - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/mushrooms-somerset-house-exhibition-art-design/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Architectural historian and material technologist Mae-ling Lokko, for
example, has produced building blocks grown from agricultural waste. Her work
combines mycelium with biopolymers to produce high-performance building
materials._

…and so forth.

